# Recolzar/apoyar



## panjabigator

"Vaig recolzar la culata contra l'espatlla, vaig tancar l'ull esquerre."

- La Pell Freda

Entenc el sentit d'aquesta oració, però em pregunto si puc substituir "apoyar" com un sinònim de recolzar també.  

Gràcies,
PG


----------



## Namarne

Hola, 

"Apoyar" és castellà, PG.  
(Vol dir això, 'recolzar'. Si traduïssis la frase al castellà, seria la paraula adient: "Apoyé la culata contra el hombro..."). 

Salutacions.


----------



## panjabigator

Ah, perdona'm!  No hi ha un verb també com "apoiar" (com diu el meu diccionari)?  No l'he sentit abans.  La frase que sentia molt va ser "donar suport," crec.


----------



## Namarne

Quan és un objecte material, crec que el més habitual es "recolzar", com al teu exemple. _Recolzar l'espatlla a la paret. Recolzar la cadira a la porta_. 
En el sentit de "donar suport", alguna vegada he sentit a dir que no és correcte fer servir "recolzar" amb aquest sentit figurat. No ho sé, la veritat, a mi no em sona pas malament, però. 

(No he trobat "apoiar" al diccionari. No em sembla una paraula catalana. Pensa que "apoyar" en castellà ve de "poyo"; però això en català seria "puig", almenys per etimologia. No ho sé, podria venir directament del castellà "apoyar", però em fa l'efecte que no és el cas, a mi almenys "apoiar" no em sona gens bé). 

Salutacions.


----------



## Elessar

panjabigator said:


> Ah, perdona'm!  No hi ha un verb també com "apoiar" (com diu el meu diccionari)?  No l'he sentit abans.  La frase que sentia molt va ser "donar suport," crec.



Es podries dir quin diccionari és aquest?

*recolzar*: _to lean, to rest
_
*donar suport *(i també *recolzar *en sentit figurat): _to back, to support, bear out_

_Apoiar _és un castellanisme (una paraula presa del espanyol) molt usual en el català col·loquial, vulgar, amb major presència en alguns dialectes, com per exemple, el valencià. No és correcte ni recomanable utilitzar-lo.

_La pell freda_, una novel·la boníssima!


----------



## Interfecte

Hola,

La utilització del verb "recolzar" com a sinònim de "donar suport" és força habitual, sobretot en l'àmbit periodístic. Però això no vol dir que sigui correcte, no ho és, i hem de fer servir l'expressió "donar suport". De tota manera, és veritat que cada cop està més estès aquest ús, encara que no el trobem als diccionaris.


----------



## ursu-lab

Apoyar és castellà i no vé de "poyo" sinó de l'italià "appoggiare" (es pronuncia gairebé igual) que deriva del llatí vulg. *_appodia¯re_, amb origen el mot _podium_. És a dir, "apoyar" deriva de "podi" i no de "puig".


----------



## Namarne

> *podio**.*
> (Del lat. _podĭum,_ y este del gr. πόδιον).
> *poyo**.*
> (Del lat. _podĭum_).
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Bé, de vegades la intuïció tampoc no l'erra pas tant.  


> 1. PUIG (i dial._pui_). _m. _
> Etim.: del llatí pŏdĭu, que significava pròpiament ‘pedestal, suport’, però que en el llatí vulgar de la Gàl·lia prengué el sentit de ‘monticle, elevació del terreny’ (cf. el fr. _puy, _prov. _pog, puei, _it. _poggio_). En la toponímia els derivats de *podiu *arriben fins a Aragó _(Poyo, Pueyo)._
> Font: Diccionari català-valencià-balear.


----------



## Maball

Partint de la base que és un verb tret (fa relativament poc) del castellà i per tant poc recomanable d'ús, això no vol dir que no es pugui fer servir i, de fet, vegeu com el recull el DCVB:


APOIAR _v. tr., _pres del cast. _apoyar. _
|| *1. *Fer sostenir una cosa carregant-la sobre una altra. La fredor de la placa de la porta ahont apoyava'ls llavis per fer passar ses quexes, Vilanova Obres, iv, 245. Y apoiant les mans clivillades sobre'l manec del vigot... se la guaità llargament, Víct. Cat., Ombr. 98. 
|| *2. *_refl. _Sostenir-se una cosa carregant son pes damunt una altra. Ell se apoya sobre de una canya, Lacavalleria Gazoph. *a) *met. Assò s'apoya sobre de conjectures, Lacavalleria Gazoph. 
|| *3. *_tr. _Sostenir, ajudar a algú per aconseguir un fi. Ell me ha comunicat lo seu intent y jo lo he apoyat, Lacavalleria Gazoph.
    Fon.: əpuјá (pir-or., or., men.); apoјá (occ.); apoјáɾ (val.); əpoјá (mall.).
    Sinòn.: no hi ha en català cap verb adequat per a traduir tots els signifcats del castellà _apoyar. _Això és estat una dificultat grossa quan els literats i lingüistes han provat de substituir amb verbs netament catalans el castellanisme _apoyar. _Però no falten maneres de traduir aqueix verb, amb diversos equivalents per a les diverses accepcions; tenim _sostenir, recolzar, descansar, estalonar, estintolar, estrebar, ajudar, fer costat, _etc. (V. el setmanari _Catalunya Social, _n.o 463, on s'exposen bé les maneres de traduir _apoyar_).


Salut.


.


----------



## freski

A veure, *recolzar* s'utilitza per dir que deixes descansar un cos repenjat sobre d'un altre. Pots _*recolzar-te* en la paret_, per exemple.

Donar suport, en canvi, s'utilitza per dir que hom anima alguna cosa, o la sustenta ideològicament. Per exemple, _*dono suport* al partit polític d'aquell metge_, _dono suport al manifest a favor de la llengua catalana_... i, sota cap concepte, pots utilitzar *recolzar* per dir *donar suport*. Per tant, _*recolzo* aquell partit polític_, seria incorrecte.


----------



## Elessar

Maball said:


> Partint de la base que és un verb tret (fa relativament poc) del castellà i per tant poc recomanable d'ús, això no vol dir que no es pugui fer servir i, de fet, vegeu com el recull el DCVB:
> 
> 
> APOIAR _v. tr., _pres del cast. _apoyar. _
> || *1. *Fer sostenir una cosa carregant-la sobre una altra. La fredor de la placa de la porta ahont apoyava'ls llavis per fer passar ses quexes, Vilanova Obres, iv, 245. Y apoiant les mans clivillades sobre'l manec del vigot... se la guaità llargament, Víct. Cat., Ombr. 98.
> || *2. *_refl. _Sostenir-se una cosa carregant son pes damunt una altra. Ell se apoya sobre de una canya, Lacavalleria Gazoph. *a) *met. Assò s'apoya sobre de conjectures, Lacavalleria Gazoph.
> || *3. *_tr. _Sostenir, ajudar a algú per aconseguir un fi. Ell me ha comunicat lo seu intent y jo lo he apoyat, Lacavalleria Gazoph.
> Fon.: əpuјá (pir-or., or., men.); apoјá (occ.); apoјáɾ (val.); əpoјá (mall.).
> Sinòn.: no hi ha en català cap verb adequat per a traduir tots els signifcats del castellà _apoyar. _Això és estat una dificultat grossa quan els literats i lingüistes han provat de substituir amb verbs netament catalans el castellanisme _apoyar. _Però no falten maneres de traduir aqueix verb, amb diversos equivalents per a les diverses accepcions; tenim _sostenir, recolzar, descansar, estalonar, estintolar, estrebar, ajudar, fer costat, _etc. (V. el setmanari _Catalunya Social, _n.o 463, on s'exposen bé les maneres de traduir _apoyar_).
> 
> 
> Salut.
> 
> 
> .



Cal recordar que el DCVB és un diccionari descriptiu, que recull moltes formes no normatives que sovint s'afanya a definir com _castellanismes inadmissibles_. A efectes del que interessa a panjabigator, més val no recomanar paraules com aquesta.


----------



## Maball

Jo no veig que "en la descripció", que és al mateix "recull" de vocables de la llengua (com tots els diccionaris), el prestigiós DCVB posi enlloc _castellanisme inadmissible_.


----------



## Elessar

Maball said:


> Jo no veig que "en la descripció", que és al mateix "recull" de vocables de la llengua (com tots els diccionaris), el prestigiós DCVB posi enlloc _castellanisme inadmissible_.



Doncs sí, en unes quantes paraules. Un exemple:

2. RACA _f. _(*castellanisme  inadmissib*le); cast. _raja. 


_


----------



## Maball

Suposo que no m'he explicat bé. És obvi que estava parlant 'del que estàvem parlant' (_apoiar_) i de l'article del diccionari que reproduïa. 

Que en altres casos hi hagi aquesta observació (com a _raca_) i en aquest article no, jo diria que reforça el meu argument.


----------



## Elessar

Maball said:


> Suposo que no m'he explicat bé. És obvi que estava parlant 'del que estàvem parlant' (_apoiar_) i de l'article del diccionari que reproduïa.
> 
> Que en altres casos hi hagi aquesta observació (com a _raca_) i en aquest article no, jo diria que reforça el meu argument.



Jo tampoc em dec haver explicat bé, ni tampoc he entés bé el teu argument. Tu dius que *apoiar*, a pesar de ser un castellanisme no recomanable, _es pot dir_. Evidentment, poder és pot dir, igual que es diuen moltes altres paraules no normatives, pronúncies dialectals, etc, etc (_entonces, hombru, hasta, enxufar_...) Que això siga adequat o no és una altra història. Depén del registre (si és col·loquial, formal, etc.) o de si parlem de llengua escrita o oral. El que jo vull dir és cal tindre en compte dues coses:

1) El DCVB és un (meravellós) diccionari amb més voluntat descriptiva que no pas prescriptiva, ço és, recull molt de lèxic amb múltiples variants, i hi inclou també castellanismes. Ara bé, s'hi dedueix una certa voluntat prescriptiva quan trobem, al costat d'algunes entrades, comentaris com _castellanisme_, _castellanisme inadmissible_ o _pres del castellà_. Davant d'açò, si volem escriure normativament, sempre és aconsellable consultar posteriorment el DIEC, per exemple.

2) En veure que la llengua de Panjabigator (qui ha encetat aquest fil) és l'anglés americà, deduïsc que es tracta d'un angloparlant que té dubtes sobre el català (concretament, arran de la lectura d'una novel·la). Per això, m'ha paregut que potser comentaris del tipus _apoiar es pot dir _el poden confondre una mica com a aprenent de català. He cregut convenient assenyalar que si fem servir el mot _apoiar_, estarem fent servir un castellanisme ben gros, per tant una paraula no correcta ni normativa en català. No estic dient, ni de bon tros, que la paraula no siga usada en certs dialectes i contextos.


----------



## Maball

Passa res, *elessar*, en el fons estem ben d'acord. De fet, ja deia en el meu primer comentari que "no era recomanable l'ús". Simplement, volia apuntalar una mica el fet que la parla és una cosa viva.

Salut.


----------



## ryba

Namarne said:


> En el sentit de "donar suport", alguna vegada he sentit a dir que no és correcte fer servir "recolzar" amb aquest sentit figurat. No ho sé, la veritat, a mi no em sona pas malament, però.



És cert, és un calc, s'ha d'evitar i s'hauria d'eliminar.

Ací es pot llegir un article curt sobre l'ús correcte de _recolzar_:

_recolzar_ o _donar suport_?

Seria bo que ho sabessin tots el periodistes.


----------

